# Wonderful Bottle Dive



## Sand_pontil (Aug 6, 2015)

Dropped in at the six foot level and right on top of three embossed pontils including a liniment from Sing Sing NY. Nothing rare. Moving upstream the bank abruptly sloped down to about 18 ft. Slope was covered in boulders, sand at the bottom of slope. In this section I picked a 9-1/2" free blown gin with blowpipe pontil scar, free blown (I think) black glass porter, a Geyser Spring Saratoga Springs mineral water and a medium sized embossed rectangular bottle with applied lip (forgot what it says). Passed up a bunch of commons.....slug embossed blob top sodas, a Dr. Kilmers Swamp Root, a nice applied lip whiskey which may have been Stoddard type glass, etc. etc.....because I did not want them clanking around in the bag with the fragile pontils. Cached the larger bottles at the top of the drop and went back for them on the way out. They all need an oxalic acid bath but Im headed to Nova Scotia tomorrow so will post pics when I can.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 6, 2015)

That a tease! Post that and show and tell the rest next week maybe? []


----------



## bigtroutchaser (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds awesome! GET BACK HOME, so we can see what else you find!! Take good care. Gary in Oreegone


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 6, 2015)

Will post next week. Also got a stoneware jug with blue de-bossing and a handle.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 6, 2015)

Im at the point where if Im not going to add it to my collection it gets left behind. Need to be able to walk through my apartment and Im not a buyer or seller. Has anyone else arrived at this mindset?


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 6, 2015)

And I'm starting to take interest in ACL bottles. Whats wrong with me!!! Some of the labels are really awesome and I guess its a new category of glass to find and collect. Every time I get into a new category of glass I have to re, re re and sometimes re re re visit all the sites Ive already picked over. Ughh.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you ever tried Oxalic Acid on a ACL that has rust stains on the paint?What results do you yield using the Oxalic Acid on the bottles you clean?


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=FREEBLOWN_GIN.JPG][attachment=GIN_BASE.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=PORTER.JPG][attachment=PORTER_BASE.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=GEYSER_SPRING_MINERAL.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=PERUVIAN_SYRUP.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=HUNTS_LINIMENT.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=PONTIL_PARIS.JPG][attachment=PONTIL_PARIS_BASE.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=BOSTON_PONTIL.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=STODDARD_UTILITY.JPG][attachment=STODDARD_UTILITY_BASE.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=JUG.JPG][attachment=JUG_2.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

[attachment=WHISKEY_STODDARD.JPG][attachment=WHISKEY_STODDARD_BASE.JPG]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 12, 2015)

Wondering if the porter is free blown. There are no mold seams but no obvious pontil scar either. The applied CLARKE & CO. is a PERUVIAN - SYRUP. The HUNT'S / LINIMENT has a blowpipe pontil scar but the tapered collar looks tooled. I have never seen this before. Also wondering if that is a Stoddard type whiskey? What would be the age range and origin on the gin? How about a price for one in near mint condition? The solid rod pontil Stoddard utility, stoneware jug and whiskey were found on different dives.


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 12, 2015)

All I can say is WOW! That gin is amazing. And the 2nd blackglass...that pontil is SICK!!! Makes me want to start diving. Thanks for the spectacular pics...


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice Finds!!!! Those are some awesome bottles.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 12, 2015)

That's it ! I'm taking up diving ! Just gotta figure out how to keep the gators off me !  Killer bottles ! That Stoddard bottle does not look like it should be able to stand on its own. Mitch


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2015)

Killer pontiled bottles!!!   especially like that one which looks like a sand and open pontil on I believe was a black glass porter bottle!!    Keep on diving!!..........Andy


----------



## adshepard (Aug 13, 2015)

Wonderful bottle dive?  No, I'd say way beyond wonderful.  Totally awesome finds.  Thanks for sharing. Alan


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 13, 2015)

very good , I scuba also ( haven't sins I lived in FL.) but it's great to find bottle down in the depths.


----------



## JBC (Aug 15, 2015)

Great finds!! You seem to find the great stuff!!!


----------



## JBC (Aug 15, 2015)

Any time you want to sell let me know!Find any cool insulators lately? Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 17, 2015)

Those are fantastic finds! Always look forward to your posts


----------

